
Nazis in our classes: The 50-year-old lesson about fascism still terrifying us - mrfusion
https://medium.com/lucid-nightmare/nazis-in-our-classes-the-50-year-old-lesson-about-fascism-still-terrifying-us-today-839c3222dc23
======
TheAsprngHacker
Here is the Wikipedia article on this experiment:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Third_Wave_(experiment)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Third_Wave_\(experiment\))

The Wikipedia article states:

> "The Pride of Lakewood", a 2010 episode of children's animated series
> Arthur, was loosely based on the Third Wave experiment. In it, students who
> form a community pride group become fascistic.

I watched Arthur when I was in elementary school, and when I searched up this
episode, I think actually remember it! Wow, back then, I totally missed the
allegorical message... Possibly because I hadn't learned about fascism yet.

